# StaudSoft's Synthetic World



## digitalant (5. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
meine Name ist Michael Staud und ich möchte euch mein Spiel StaudSoft's Synthetic World vorstellen. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein Bauklötzchenspiel, dass es erlaubt alles in der Welt zu ändern. Die Engine ist komplett selbstgeschrieben in C++ und OpenGL. Um einen blockigen Look zu vermeiden verwende ich Voxels. So ist das rund was auch rund sein soll. Das Spiel ist jetzt schon seit 6 Jahren in Entwicklung.

Vote for me on Steam Greenlight!

Hier ist mein Gameplay Trailer:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uogPJFPGRU8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Spielbeschreibung:*
Sammle Resourcen um in der Welt zu überleben. Stelle deine eigenen Waffen her um dich gefährlichen Monstern zu stellen. Lege ein Feuer um deine Erze zu schmelzen. Kampf dich durch den Dschungle, durch gefährliche Wälder, durch die Tundra und durch die Eiswüste. Baue was du dir vorstellen kannst. Deiner Fantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.


Bis zu 25 km^2 große Landschaft 
Völlig offene Welt 
Mehr als 100 verschiedene Blockarten 
Made in Germany 
 
*Engine*


Deferred Rendering 
Echtzeitschatten 
Wassereffekte 
Partikeleffekte 
Physikalisch korrekt simulierter Himmel 
Modellrendering 
Dynamische LOD Anpassung 
 *
Gameplayelemente:*


Monster 
Waffen (Schwerter und eine Pistole) 
Feuer 
Schmelzen von Blöcken 
Pflanzen und Bäume die wachsen können. 
Schilder 
Möbel wie Türen, Kisten, Betten, Tische, Stühle, Werkbänken und sogar ein 3D Drucker 
Elektrische Schaltkreise mit LEDs, Lampen und Schaltern. 
Sprengstoff 
dutzende verschiedene Pflanzen 
viele verschiedene Materialien 
Tag/Nacht Wechsel 
 *
Vegetationszonen:*


Fließender Übergang 
Mitteleuropa (Deutschland) 
Tropische Zone 
Wüste 
Eiswüste 
Tundra 
*
Upcoming Features:*

Städte, Dörfer mit NPCs und Questsystem 
Physikalische Wassersimulation 
Multiplayer 

*Preis: *
7,99 Euro für die Betaversion.

Zu kaufen auf Desura:
StaudSoft's Synthetic World Windows game | Desura

Homepage: 
StaudSoft | Discover the world of StaudSoft's Synthetic World

Let's Play Serie: 
Let's Play - YouTube

Ich wäre sehr an Feedback interessiert, wie man das Spiel noch verbessern kann. Und falls jemand noch eine tolle Marketingidee hat, dafür bin ich immer zu haben.


----------

